# 400 or 455?



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm looking at an engine a local guy has for sale. The block code (YS) and casting code (9790071) make it a '68 or '69 400 I believe. But, it was balanced and blueprinted and the machine shop paperwork says it is a 455 with 4.180 (0.030 over) bore and a 4.210 stroke. The main journals are 3.2490 and the rod journals are 2.2487, which i know are 455 size.

Does this make sense? Could it be a 400 block with a 455 crank? I'm thinking it is paperwork from a different engine, but want other opinions from experts. Thanks


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

No 400’s had main journals that big.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Old Man Taylor said:


> No 400’s had main journals that big.



Thought so, thanks for confirming.


----------

